# Are you manly?



## Jared:3 (Jun 5, 2016)

This is mainly a guys post, but I'm curious, as I want to know how many guys are manly and ones that arent


----------



## Tensu (Jun 5, 2016)

very... *goes to play my little pony ;-;


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> very... *goes to play my little pony ;-;



Lol, I actually like my little pony


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

yes, i enjoy roughhousing and ive always wanted to play football


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jun 5, 2016)

Depends.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 5, 2016)

*Raar!* I'm _real_ buff!

No, I'm quite feminine.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 5, 2016)

who cares


----------



## seliph (Jun 5, 2016)

Manliness is a social construct designed to make men compete against each other to be the Alpha Male™ as well as a means of degrading femininity and the only way to combat this is accepting anything as manly because it is a fake concept anyways


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 5, 2016)

what is ****ty gender politics?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 5, 2016)

I ate a bowl of nails for breakfast


_without any milk_


----------



## Mary (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm manlier than most of my friends... who are all homosexual theatre nerds.


----------



## Hatori (Jun 5, 2016)

I'll have you know I stubbed my toe last week and only cried for 20 minutes


_I'm more than manly_


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 5, 2016)

Cringe


----------



## Irelia (Jun 5, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I ate a bowl of nails for breakfast
> 
> 
> _without any milk_



how tough are ya


----------



## piichinu (Jun 5, 2016)

im a male im gay and 17 from oklahoma also im gay and yes im manly


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm a 20 year old female who cries when yelled at. I'm _so_ manly!


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 5, 2016)

shiida said:


> im a male im gay and 17 from oklahoma also im gay and yes im manly



I would so date you but I'm so young lol


----------



## seliph (Jun 5, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I would so date you but I'm so young lol



You need to not throw yourself at everyone who says "I'm a gay guy" you're gonna end up in trouble kid


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 5, 2016)

I am so manly even my chest hair has chest hair.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes, most of the time. I enjoy working out and stuff like that.
But does rocking out count as manly or not?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jared:3 said:


> I would so date you but I'm so young lol



You'd date strangers? I'd advise you be careful there... You can't trust everyone.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 5, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Yes, most of the time. I enjoy working out and stuff like that.
> But does rocking out count as manly or not?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yeah, about the stranger thing no, I just want a BF real bad


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 5, 2016)

not really but im not really ashamed to be feminine. i like cute things and i like looking pretty. w/e


shiida said:


> im a male im gay and 17 from oklahoma also im gay and yes im manly


this weirdly describes me perfectly except i have two months until im 17. it was mainly the from oklahoma part that i was like wow what a coincidence


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm a 17-year-old female who flexes muscles every day and eats cereal at night... _without milk_


----------



## Corrie (Jun 5, 2016)

Any guy who says they are manly are most definitely not manly.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jun 5, 2016)

aw hell no


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm a guy but my demeanor is actually really feminine hahaha


----------



## Llust (Jun 5, 2016)

the term 'manly' is stupid


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> Manliness is a social construct designed to make men compete against each other to be the Alpha Male? as well as a means of degrading femininity and the only way to combat this is accepting anything as manly because it is a fake concept anyways



Go back to your ivory tower. Intellectualism isn't manly.


----------



## Cailey (Jun 6, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> who cares



agreed


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 6, 2016)

no


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 6, 2016)

That's for others to decide. I couldn't give a rat's ass.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 6, 2016)

Nope. If you mean in a physical sense as well, I was tasked with chopping down a bunch of tall trees in the garden, and I couldn't even manage the saw. I'm very weak. Mentally, also very weak.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 6, 2016)

My definition of manly is to be big and buff, with lots of facial hair.....so no...


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 6, 2016)

crikey, why do these manliness polls keep popping up?

for once and for all, here's a reminder video demonstration of what it means to be manly:



Spoiler: Manliness demonstrated


----------



## tumut (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm manly.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 6, 2016)

Dixx said:


> I'm manly.



well that goes without saying.  i mean, you ARE named for the plural of... ah... Richard... right??


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm f?cking femenine, i'll cut a b?tch, i will read ya to FILTH.


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 6, 2016)

I dont know depends what your definition of manly is. I have been told by people that I look Manly but if I was to judge myself on a scale from 1-10. 1 being Richard Simmons manly and 10 being CT Fletcher manly then I would give myself a 5 or a 6.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 6, 2016)

no, sadly not at all

I know it doesn't matter because all this is a social construction and stuff but yeah I still care. I want to be manly man.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

Dixx said:


> I'm manly.



its true hes bara with his bf pika in his shoestore anime


----------



## mob (Jun 6, 2016)

YES IM 100% MANLY *DRINKS MY PROTEIN* AND IF U THINK IM WRONG WELL I CAN BENCH MORE THAN YOU


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 6, 2016)

Nope, I'm more "stereotypically" feminine in a lot of ways. But it doesn't bother me. It really shouldn't bother anyone if they're manly or not, as long as you're happy in being yourself, that's what should matter most.


----------



## Daybreak (Jun 6, 2016)

No I'm a girl ;:-:


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 6, 2016)

Not to brag but I'm a staggering 5'2", weigh an impressive 115 lbs, and I can lift two 7 lbs cats at the same time.  So yeah I'd say I pretty much define stereotypical "manliness."


----------



## Gregriii (Jun 6, 2016)

I thought something feminine was something weak


----------



## Miii (Jun 6, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> I thought something feminine was something weak



Careful. There's probably already an edgy tumblr feminist angrily typing a reply about your sexist, misogynist hatespeech.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 6, 2016)

Miii said:


> Careful. There's probably already an edgy tumblr feminist angrily typing a reply about your sexist, misogynist hatespeech.



Lol what is this post.

Feminine things =/= weak things. They're two completely different things but stereotypically they're considered to go hand in hand with one another. A girl can be "strong" but still like feminine things, likewise a man can be "strong" and still be feminine, whatever, you know?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> Manliness is a social construct designed to make men compete against each other to be the Alpha Male? as well as a means of degrading femininity and the only way to combat this is accepting anything as manly because it is a fake concept anyways



Someone's been on tumblr for a bit too long it seems.
So you're saying that manliness is "social construct and bad" Cause it hurts femininity which by the same coin is also a social construct, and is no better at that, lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Depends on your definition of manly.


----------



## seliph (Jun 6, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Someone's been on tumblr for a bit too long it seems.
> So you're saying that manliness is "social construct and bad" Cause it hurts femininity which by the same coin is also a social construct, and is no better at that, lmao.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



If I had a nickel for every time someone called something they disagree with "tumblr" I'd be swimming in nickels.
Femininity is also a bullcrap term IMO (along with like... anything gender roley) but it's not a social construct because it is generally looked down upon rather than being praised like masculinity.

Maybe don't put words into peoples' posts that aren't there, that'd be a good idea.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> If I had a nickel for every time someone called something they disagree with "tumblr" I'd be swimming in nickels.
> Femininity is also a bullcrap term IMO (along with like... anything gender roley) but it's not a social construct because it is generally looked down upon rather than being praised like masculinity.
> 
> Maybe don't put words into peoples' posts that aren't there, that'd be a good idea.



Tbh masculinity and femininity are okay terms it's just a pain in the ass to have to deal with all of the negative connotations each one holds.

It's so goddamn frustrating when I go over my girlfriend's house and cook a bunch, which I really love to do, and her parents are like "hur hur you'll make a great wife"




but then again without any of the connotations then there's literally no point to labeling things as either of them so...

why... do they exist?

wait, crap, my bad, im being too tumblr


----------



## seliph (Jun 6, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Tbh masculinity and femininity are okay terms it's just a pain in the ass to have to deal with all of the negative connotations each one holds.
> 
> It's so goddamn frustrating when I go over my girlfriend's house and cook a bunch, which I really love to do, and her parents are like "hur hur you'll make a great wife"
> 
> ...



They're okay terms if you just want to use them to stereotypically define someone/something but yeah they hold so much poisonous expectations within them that I don't like using them unless I have to

But watch out Zephyr if you come up with any norm-challenging ideas you're automatically a horrid tumblr sjw feminist!


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm neither.  I'm not masculine, I'm not feminine, I'm just me.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 6, 2016)

Btw, just putting it out there, discussions about things like masculinity, femininity, social constructs, etc etc, have been happening long before Tumblr even existed.  It's not a "Tumblr-y" topic, it's something that is happening in our lives, and it just so happens some people on a blogging website like to discuss it and spread awareness about it. You don't necessarily have to be interested in it but it's something people should be aware of because whether you care about it or not it does affect you as a person.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 6, 2016)

I like manly things like auto racing but hell no I wouldn't say I'm of the manly type.


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh god a girl in a guys thread RUN

I guess no since I'm a girl...i'm wimpy and weak af anyway


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

obviously.


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 6, 2016)

Feminity and masculinity are fine terms to use. Feminity is defined as the finer side of life, attention to detail, emotion, etc. whereas manliness is pretty much just a rough-and-tumble sort of thing. neither of those are sexist. it's when we say that men can't be feminine and women can't be masculine that things become an issue. the only problem I see with this is that the terminology often makes people think they have to conform to one or the other. it's not true.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

probs the manliest girl on here, i wont wear a dress or skirt for the life of me


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> probs the manliest girl on here, i wont wear a dress or skirt for the life of me



wow you are SO manly!! i cannot BELIEVE you dont wear dresses or skirts at ALL???


----------



## seliph (Jun 6, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Feminity and masculinity are fine terms to use. Feminity is defined as the finer side of life, attention to detail, emotion, etc. whereas manliness is pretty much just a rough-and-tumble sort of thing. neither of those are sexist. it's when we say that men can't be feminine and women can't be masculine that things become an issue. the only problem I see with this is that the terminology often makes people think they have to conform to one or the other. it's not true.



It heavily depends on the context in which those terms are being used. My main problem with them is that they do have weight in the society we're in and generally cater to gender roles, and we all know why those are a problem. For example calling guys "feminine" is often used to degrade or separate them from other guys rather than just being... a thing about them like enjoying sports.

But anotherthing is "masculinity" is such like a frail fragile concept for so many guys for some reason like you touch a flower once and now you're simultaneously a gay guy and a woman


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> It heavily depends on the context in which those terms are being used. My main problem with them is that they do have weight in the society we're in and generally cater to gender roles, and we all know why those are a problem. For example calling guys "feminine" is often used to degrade or separate them from other guys rather than just being... a thing about them like enjoying sports.
> 
> But anotherthing is "masculinity" is such like a frail fragile concept for so many guys for some reason like you touch a flower once and now you're simultaneously a gay guy and a woman



say, you DO have a high percentage of flowers in your collectibles display, now that you mention it.  not that there's anything wrong with that...  or IS there???


----------



## seliph (Jun 6, 2016)

King Dad said:


> say, you DO have a high percentage of flowers in your collectibles display, now that you mention it.  not that there's anything wrong with that...  or IS there???



You have more than me, you are clearly Queen Mom in disguise!!!

#EXPOSED


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 6, 2016)

I guess I wouldn't be considered very "manly" but I don't really believe in masculine v. feminine stereotypes. They can be exhausting to subscribe to, and unbelievably limiting on men. Really, the masculine image does much more harm on men than women.

But I've got super long hair, people call me ma'am all the time, and I'm still incredibly huge. Honestly, ambiguity is what I'm going for anyways, so the more people can't tell, the better ~


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

shiida said:


> wow you are SO manly!! i cannot BELIEVE you dont wear dresses or skirts at ALL???



hell yea XDD


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> You have more than me, you are clearly Queen Mom in disguise!!!
> 
> #EXPOSED



hrm good point, i'd better find some other stuff.  let me see what i got... i got some fruits.. some little cakes...  some uh dolls, and candles... DAMMIT!!


----------



## seliph (Jun 6, 2016)

King Dad said:


> hrm good point, i'd better find some other stuff.  let me see what i got... i got some fruits.. some little cakes...  some uh dolls, and candles... DAMMIT!!



To be a REAL MAN you must have TOY HAMMERS AND LUMPS OF COAL ONLY, NONE OF THAT GIRLY ****


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> To be a REAL MAN you must have TOY HAMMERS AND LUMPS OF COAL ONLY, NONE OF THAT GIRLY ****



> pictures a grown man using a squeaky toy hammer on a nail


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> To be a REAL MAN you must have TOY HAMMERS AND LUMPS OF COAL ONLY, NONE OF THAT GIRLY ****



what


----------



## seliph (Jun 6, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> > pictures a grown man using a squeaky toy hammer on a nail











shiida said:


> what


Congration you have become the epitome of manliness


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 6, 2016)

nvll said:


>



THANK YOU!
I couldn't find one, but I kept finding surgery pictures, so I gave up before I looked any more lol.


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 6, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I ate a bowl of nails for breakfast
> 
> 
> _without any milk_



How manly indeed


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> If I had a nickel for every time someone called something they disagree with "tumblr" I'd be swimming in nickels.
> Femininity is also a bullcrap term IMO (along with like... anything gender roley) but it's not a social construct because it is generally looked down upon rather than being praised like masculinity.
> 
> Maybe don't put words into peoples' posts that aren't there, that'd be a good idea.



It takes 20 nickels just to make a dollar, so you need a s***load of nickels to get any meaningful amount of money. Meanwhile, professional boxer Floyd Mayweather made $320 million in 2015 even though he has been convicted of domestic abuse. So his mysogyny and steroids are worth a lot more than your petty egalitarianism.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It takes 20 nickels just to make a dollar, so you need a s***load of nickels to get any meaningful amount of money. Meanwhile, professional boxer Floyd Mayweather made $320 million in 2015 even though he has been convicted of domestic abuse. So his mysogyny and steroids are worth a lot more than your petty egalitarianism.



I too can do math.


But foreal who tries to be a good person for the money???? lmao????


----------



## seliph (Jun 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It takes 20 nickels just to make a dollar, so you need a s***load of nickels to get any meaningful amount of money. Meanwhile, professional boxer Floyd Mayweather made $320 million in 2015 even though he has been convicted of domestic abuse. So his mysogyny and steroids are worth a lot more than your petty egalitarianism.








Ever heard of exaggeration for effect?

Also I'm not an egalitarian lmao you okay dude?


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 6, 2016)

nvll said:


> Ever heard of exaggeration for effect?
> 
> Also I'm not an egalitarian lmao you okay dude?



Oh yeah. I forgot. You are literally nothing. You don't even exist. Which is still better than being feminine.


----------



## seliph (Jun 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot. You are literally nothing. You don't even exist. Which is still better than being feminine



I can't tell if this is a feeble attempt at trolling of if someone just finished the Shadow the Hedgehog game


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 6, 2016)

Someone's financial earnings don't equal the value of something _completely_ unrelated.  What?


----------



## Brad (Jun 6, 2016)

**** ya bro so manly


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 6, 2016)

LethalLulu said:


> Someone's financial earnings don't equal the value of something _completely_ unrelated.  What?



Thinking isn't manly. You're the econ major, so you should know that people can make a lot of money by not thinking like Trump does. So why don't you not use your head?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

so manly that i go to bath&body works and get perfume that smells like "vanilla sugar" 

:^)


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 6, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> *Raar!* I'm _real_ buff!
> 
> No, I'm quite feminine.



Youre manly than Amy


Im not very manly sometimes tbh


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 6, 2016)

I guess, I mean I don't really like sports, and I'm a clean freak.... but I guess I'm sorta manly?  I mean I don't really care... people should be able to just be themselves without having gender-tags put on them.  But in the end I suppose I'd say I'm manly.


----------



## Bjork (Jun 6, 2016)

yes,, i lift weights and pour protein into my butthole


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

Bjork said:


> yes,, i lift weights and pour protein into my butthole



LMAO, you win


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 6, 2016)

Bjork said:


> yes,, i lift weights and pour protein into my butthole



Nah, you gotta inject steroids up your ass to be a real man.


----------



## Bjork (Jun 6, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Nah, you gotta inject steroids up your ass to be a real man.


steroids are for wannabes!!!!!!!!!!!! i work out my eyelids with 5 pound weights fool


----------



## FOXHOUNDL7 (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, My Definition for manly is Being Gallant, Courageous, Courteous, Efficient, Responsible, Independent, Respective and Never Backing Down From a
A Fight.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 9, 2017)

Yeah, I'm writing this using my man computer.


----------



## moonford (Feb 10, 2017)

Someone thought I was a girl on this site and someone called me feminine. Do I care no? Do I think I'm feminine? Yes, very and that's because of my personal life issues.

I don't think I'm manly because men to me are usually disappointments and that's not I want to be, keep in mind I'm a male so its probably weird of me to say that but it isn't if you know what I've been through.

Being a very masculine man or being very feminine woman is seen as being ideal whether you're a man or a woman because of social convention, if you're a feminine man who likes to shave other parts of your body that isn't your face then you'd be seen as a weirdo and a girly girl and you'd be mocked for it, if you're a masculine woman who is a construction worker or another job which has a male dominance then you'd be mocked for that too.
Its not fair and social convention needs to be demolished.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2017)

*DON'T BUMP DEAL POLLS, THANKS.*


----------



## forestyne (Feb 10, 2017)

THIS THREAD IS FROM 2016, WHO DID THIS


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> THIS THREAD IS FROM 2016, WHO DID THIS



I think it's pretty clear.

Anyway since this thread is alive again I wanted to say I'm sooper dooper manly. ...on the internet


----------

